# Bulb exploding?



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

This has happened to me twice now.

I go to check on Ryuu to find the bulb hanging off by the thread and the screw part is still in the bulb holder. The bulb hasnt shattered or anything.

What is hapopening? Is it the heat?


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

The thread on the lamp is held in by a heat resistant epoxy resin. 

it sound like this is breaking down for some reason .. 

what lamps are you using 

Alan


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

I've had this problem with the Exo Terra bulbs, I know use standard Par 38 bulbs instead


----------



## Reptiles. (Jun 13, 2009)

What Make bulb are you using, Does the Bulb come into contact with humidity?


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Reptiles. said:


> What Make bulb are you using, Does the Bulb come into contact with humidity?


I am using General Electric R80 100w. Its the ones from B&Q. Theres no humidity in the viv.

It is where the metal screw part meets the bulb, its coming apart and the bulb hangs by the thread.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

dragon ranch said:


> I am using General Electric R80 100w. Its the ones from B&Q. Theres no humidity in the viv.
> 
> It is where the metal screw part meets the bulb, its coming apart and the bulb hangs by the thread.


Can only think to try a different bulb, I use some general house hold(push ins though) and have had no problem.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Ill shop around, see if theres anything else but exo terra are way over priced


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

is the bulb holder porcelene (sp) / ceramic?

it being in a viv shouldn't have any bearing on anything, you don't expect to walk downstairs to find your light bulbs shatter in your lamp or lounge lights.
All i can think is that if you're using a plastic holder, that may only have a maximum wattagw rating of 60watts is that it could expand with the extra power the bulb is pulling. but that's just a guess.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

the screw thread in the lampholder. would expand/contract at the same rate as the lamp screwthread .. 

the only other torsional stress would be the glass cooling rate vs. the metal screwthread/lampholder 

unless the the ceramic lamp holder is insulating the retained heat. and causing the glue to unglue.. 

alan


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

It is plastic as my last one which was ceramic eroded and fell apart in bits.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

ceramic holders, usually break down if there has been a bad contact and it has caused localised heating in the holder, 

it used to happen on our Patt 243 stage lamps all the time.. 

Alan


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone want to point me towards a good bulb holder for a r80 spotlight?


----------



## lynne06 (Jun 4, 2009)

Same happened to us the other day - again it was a 100w bulb from b&q.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

lynne06 said:


> Same happened to us the other day - again it was a 100w bulb from b&q.


Think Ill try a different brand then :no1:


----------

